
LipNet reads lips with 93.4% accuracy - rusht
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fa5QGremQf8
======
beardicus
"What the heck is the GRID dataset", I says:

[http://spandh.dcs.shef.ac.uk/gridcorpus/](http://spandh.dcs.shef.ac.uk/gridcorpus/)

Very not-real-world corpus, but still impressive.

